# Corsair H60 auf MSI GTX760



## Bob_gamer (1. September 2013)

Hallo,
einer meiner PCs hat eine MSI GTX760 spendiert bekommen. In einem Youtube Video hab ich gesehen wie jemand eine Corsair H60 auf eine GraKa gebaut hat(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Rj3HuG2Sg). Geht es auch bei meiner MSI GTX760, eine H60 als Kühlung zu verwenden?? Und bringt es was??

Danke im Voraus

MFG Bob_gamer


----------



## hodenbussard (1. September 2013)

Also du hast dabei ja die Sockelhalterung,wenn davon die Bohrungen mit der 760 übereinstimmen sollte es klappen.


----------



## Drizztly (1. September 2013)

Brauchst aber auf jeden Fall einen guten Luftzug und Passivkühler für die Graka, da die H60 ja nur die GPU kühlt und nicht den VRAM und die SpaWas.


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

Wenn du diese unnötige Sache machen willst, dann doch lieber den hier: Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid (DCACO-V750001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

Ausser einem starken anstig der lautstärke und etwas geringeren temps bringt das wenig. Besser wäre ein ekl peter mit 2 shadow wings pwm 140mm oder 2 ekl wingboost deep orange 140mm


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2013)

Wenn du die H60 montiert bekommst, kannste das machen. (Je nach Bastelwillen praktisch immer machbar)
Je nach verbautem original Kühler verbessern sich die Temps und Lautstärke oder eben auch nicht.


----------

